# Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the log for the Thousand Sons I am doing 
5 will be regular tacticals with bolters the eyes will be glowing blue as opossed to red as in the pics









































The next 5 will be a Rubric Guard for the Ahriman mini I'll finish with


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wonderful! looks like it's going to turn out spectacular!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I bow down to you Eisen. Your skill has sky rocketed. Your freehand is brilliant. I'm in awe.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Indeed, much improved painting skills. I will watch this one.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the Rubric Guard he needs detail work but he is coming along rather nice


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tomb Kings parts and Tsons were just made to go together weren't they?


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

brilliant .. most of my army is te old cone nose helmets ... i think the older the figures the more authentic the chaos armies look .... they lookin dam good i m impressed :grin:


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Like Peanut butter and Jelly


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here he is a little more finished I think the blue might need to be darker what do you guys think?








I am going for the blue Librarians use.
If you look at the Picture in the Horus Heresy Artbook showing all the traitors planning the siege with the Red Angel burning closely it looks like the rubric in the picture had blue underneath thier armour the whole time and you can see some traces of the red.
It may have been the rubric style were the TS Librarians then they painted their armour red after Nikea then washed it off(so to speak)Once they were heretics going back to the original blue of the Librarians


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Very impressive Eisenhorn, as usual. I honestly do like seeing 1000k sons minis/conversions, even though I am a Space Wolves player. Again, much kudos mate.:good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great stuff Eisen and thanks for posting it back up after I caused it to be lost in the warp. As for the blue I think just leave it as it is, looks fine to me.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

Seconded, the blue looks fine as is. Loving your painting skills! Any more pics to post up?

-Olek.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I made the base a little darker using enchanted blue and midnight rather than regal and enchanted.
It made him look a bit cleaner.


And the answer to Jacobites question on the bottom is 0
You do not have to punch Timmy in the face at all ,take 1 of your 6 apples and wing it as hard as you can in his face.
Then as he chokes on blood and is blinded by his broken nose, steal his apples you will now have 55 apples:biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice one Eisen thats the best reply I've had yet.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

very cool eisen, love the librarian. these will be pre heresy 1k sons using chaos rules yes? or straight SM rules?


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice work, not a huge fan of thousand sons but they are great looking models and when players do great conversions no matter how simple or complicated they really do tend to look rather dashing...lol


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I've made this army in mind to use both the SM and Chaos codexs whatever one I feel like playing I've made enough models to satisfy both army lists.
My Horus counts as a Deamonprince for the Chaos dex and as a ChapterMaster for the SM one.
My IW detachment has 3 oblits plus most of the heavy support(Pred,Vindi,ect)
My nightlords can be either Raptors or a 10 man assulat squad and so on.
I have almost all the traitor legions represented I just need Word Bearers,Alpha Legion, and Emperors Children(which will be a jetbike squad)

Then I will do the same for the loyalists.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Out of interest, what are the heads form the tactical suads from?
And other than that they are awe inspiring. I would probably start up my TS again if everybody i know didn't hate their guts...


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

They are Chaos Warror heads from the regular Warhammer line with the horns cut off and g/s added for earpieces.
I just discovered Battle Wizard bits that I may use for Ahriman.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking nice.

Check there out for even more inspiration:
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www4.osk.3web.ne.jp/~hasinaka/ahriman3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hammerofwar.org/board/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D537&h=544&w=504&sz=62&hl=en&start=1&tbnid=MPnWrTqi3EkBvM:&tbnh=133&tbnw=123&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpre%2Bheresy%2Bthousand%2Bsons%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://ca.games-workshop.com/Community/Events_Coverage/Montreal_0506/Tournament/40k/ThousandS_RyanD/zoom/_MG_2551.jpg&imgrefurl=http://ca.games-workshop.com/Community/Events_Coverage/Montreal_0506/Tournament/40k/40k_RyanD.htm&h=600&w=400&sz=79&hl=en&start=4&tbnid=pm5is3HEMViFQM:&tbnh=135&tbnw=90&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpre%2Bheresy%2Bthousand%2Bsons%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?p=601313


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice finds Panda, love the one on the GW Website, I'm sure Eisen can top it though.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the second guy in progress
I am giving OSL a shot on him
anyone who is real good with this technique I am open to tips


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty good for a first attempt at OSL paint looks a little thick in certain areas though. What is the source of the light though, I can't figure it out from the model?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff. Your trying that now! my god I feel useless. Looks perfectly good to me.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

You should always be reaching for the next level.
Sometimes you just have to say what the Hell.
TBH right now he is in what I call the Bob Ross stage.
I used to watch that show all the time and always he would start out strong then do something to the painting that made you go what the hell did he do that for he ruined it.
Then 3 minutes later,With some Afro magic, Happy Trees and a masterpiece.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The hand is the source of the light if i'm correct?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I made the effect stronger does it look better or worse?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Worse I would say. The glow look very sickly, not at all soft like the last one. I step back I'm afraid.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Agreed - if you add in a bit of gloss to that, you have a perfect Nurgle Psychic Power. Tzeenth I think is more about change, so the more subtle tone instead of garish will be better =).


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah I think he needs more green.
Simple Green that is

The orginal pic looked great in the pic but blotchy in real life.
So I added more to try to even it out.


----------

